
Double Your Talent Acquisition: Do’s and Don’ts For Technical Recruiters - zenlikethat
http://nathanleclaire.com/blog/2014/03/08/five-dos-and-donts-for-technical-recruiters/
======
chrisbennet
I don't want to be flattered/lied to. Do your job/be professional and I will
help you out if I can or remember you when I'm looking for my next job.

Its a business relationship. Don't waste my time. Get your ducks in a row
_before_ making contact. If you email me with a job which indicates that you
did not make the smallest effort to know my skills I will be polite but
remember not to work with you in the future.

